
Show HN: Apple – Every Second - Kamogo
http://www.everysecond.io/apple/
======
0xmohit
[http://www.everysecond.io/youtube/](http://www.everysecond.io/youtube/)
suggests that the ad revenue is less than what it takes to run YouTube. Is it
really a loss making business?

~~~
mixedCase
Yes. YouTube exists solely to protect Google search.

~~~
grenoire
Source for this?

~~~
ikeboy
Here's a source that they don't profit from it:
[http://marketingland.com/report-youtube-roughly-break-
even-e...](http://marketingland.com/report-youtube-roughly-break-even-even-
billion-users-119735)

------
nstj
This is a beautifully designed page. The design is extremely effective at
communicating the message. Well done to the creator.

~~~
amelius
What is missing is a justification for each of the counters (where do these
numbers come from?) preferably with reference to the source.

~~~
billyhoffman
Scroll to the bottom where is says "sources"

~~~
karussell
Not clickable for me (firefox)

Edit: ah the mouse pointer just keeps normal. Here are the sources:
[http://www.statista.com/topics/847/apple/](http://www.statista.com/topics/847/apple/)
[http://expandedramblings.com/index.php/by-the-numbers-
amazin...](http://expandedramblings.com/index.php/by-the-numbers-amazing-
apple-stats/)
[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2858887/apples-2014-in-...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2858887/apples-2014-in-33-stats.html)
[http://www.statisticbrain.com/apple-computer-company-
statist...](http://www.statisticbrain.com/apple-computer-company-statistics/)

------
tmd83
I was really surprised with the R&D number and thought it was incorrect since
I knew the spending to be small. Just checked that in the last 2/3 years there
has been a major upgrade in R&D spending.

Not sure where all the money is going though. There hasn't been any major
breakthrough improvement in Apple tech to match the spending. Any big stealth
project? What does everyone thinks?

Nice UI btw.

~~~
manmal
The big jump in R&D will most likely go into project Titan, their stealth car
project.

~~~
tmd83
The car is the one that I was thinking. But can that single project use up
that much R&D budget? You need time to scale any project even R&D. A quick
check suggest Tesla's 2010-15 R&D budget is less than 3B. I guess Apple has
the money to spend but still its a surprisingly big amount for a single
project specially since in the other department the lack of innovation would
suggest lessening of R&D.

Could it be that they are also not as efficient with their R&D spending since
they have money to burn? Despite my misgivings about a lot of thing Apple, one
thing I would like to see happen is actually to use the money they have and do
R&D that can improve the state of the art. There is really few companies that
have the budget to truly go after some lofty goals.

------
amelius
[http://www.worldometers.info/](http://www.worldometers.info/)

------
nolim1t
Would love to see this for the US debt

~~~
nerdy
No you wouldn't [1]

1\. [http://www.usdebtclock.org/](http://www.usdebtclock.org/)

------
Dylan16807
> $x from extracting gold from used iPhones

[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/apple-does-not-melt-
iphones...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/apple-does-not-melt-iphones-into-
gold)

~~~
netsharc
2204 pounds of gold. Such an exact number. Except when you change it to
kilograms...

~~~
OJFord
2205 would be closer though

------
dsl
I'd love to see an "every second" of revenue for the Fortune top 50

------
cdevs
Nice design/layout

------
bastijn
Fake. .

.

.

.

Nobody uses Apple Maps.

Disclaimer: this is a joke.

------
shkesar
Also Apple section should have a count of the number of them broken or stolen.
^_^

~~~
Kequc
Magsafe power cables needing replacement, due to the separable part being the
side that never ever needs replacement.

~~~
tekromancr
Oh, that is separable to make manufacturing cheaper. They ship the same
powersupply worldwide and just swap out the plug. It's not for your benifit.
Although if you travel a lot it is handy.

~~~
Kequc
That makes sense. But I've replaced more power cables than I can remember
because the bit that connects to the laptop frayed. Had to replace the entire
80$ item every time. I'm really not that careless with them, they fray so
easily.

~~~
tekromancr
Exactly. Apple doesn't really have much of an incentive to make the cables
last longer, because you are GOING to buy a new one. People aren't
inconvenienced enough by this to make Apple fix this issue.

